# Myths Inscribed #2



## kayd_mon (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm not sure if there's already a thread on this, but I just finished reading "The Diablarist" and I loved it. I would love to read more from that author!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 19, 2013)

That's really kind of you.  I appreciate that you took the time to call it out as something you really enjoyed.  

You've boosted my spirits.  How can I tell you how much I needed that today?


----------



## kayd_mon (Apr 21, 2013)

It makes me happy that I could encourage you! Really great writing in that story. The whole thing really drew me in. 

I quite enjoy the ezine, but I don't notice too much discussion on it. So far, "The Diablarist" and "Ailith's Gift" from the last issue have really resonated with me. The other stories have been good, too. I'm about to read part two of "Abuse of Power." I'm interested to see how that one will end.


----------



## adriandiglio (May 13, 2013)

The next issue of Myths Inscribed isn't due out until June or July. Hopefully they receive a windfall of submissions so they can increase their publication occurrences.


----------

